# Solved: Removing Blue Border Around Linked Pictures (CSS



## Tim Underwood (Oct 27, 2006)

http://www.enigmamobilediscos.co.uk/spaceray/industrial.html

On this page at the bottom there are pictures that are links (The pics not working at the moment)

I am using CSS to build my site. Is there any way i can remove the blue/purple box around each picture that is a link?

Please help!

Regards
Tim


----------



## Anthony:-P (Nov 24, 2006)

Hi Tim,

on the <img></img> tag put a border="0" and it'll solve it for you 

Regards,
A...


----------



## Tim Underwood (Oct 27, 2006)

Thank you! You are brilliant! There's me being dense and looking in the CSS for a solution!

Kind Regards and enjoy the weekend.

Tim


----------



## Anthony:-P (Nov 24, 2006)

Hi Tim,

Glad is solved now! One final thing we need you to do, is visit "thread tools" above the first post, and choose "mark solved" this way we know that the post has been solved 

You too!

Kind Regards,
A...

P.S If you could mark the dupe post as solved aswell.


----------



## Fyzbo (Feb 6, 2002)

You can use css if you want to keep your presentation separate. As I stated in your other post:http://forums.techguy.org/web-development/661940-removing-blue-border-around-linked.html

just specify in the css that there be no broder.

img {border: none;}


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

Anthony:-P said:


> Hi Tim,
> 
> on the *<img></img>* tag put a border="0" and it'll solve it for you
> 
> ...


I don't recall a time when <img> ever had a closing it. It doesn't, it never had.

Either it's an open tag in HTML:









OR it's a self-closing tag in XHTML:


----------



## Anthony:-P (Nov 24, 2006)

oopise, my bad 

Regards,
A...


----------

